# Jon or semi v?



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all ,
It's been a while since I've been on here and am wanting a new project!!
We have an 120 acre electric only lake about 15 min from my house. I want a boat That I can take my 2 oldest kids 12 and 14 out for a days fishing.. Would a Jon or semi v be the best? I already have a trailer that I redone completely last year. Picked up a motor guide 47lb thrust transom mount motor for 20 bucks looks and works like new!! And found a guest 2 bank on board charger for 25 bucks.. I will be putting a floor or deck in the boat . Depending in what I get.. Thanks in advance .. Love the site .. Also will mostly be carp/catfishing from this boat also may add a small outboard in a couple years


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 23, 2012)

jon or semi v? i know a jons hull is completely flat on the bow section and if im not mistaken a semi v is the same as a jon exept that the bow section of the hull is v shaped, but both styles are the same in my eyes( both ssit way too low in the water for me). the only difference will be how it rides with a chop,the jon more bow bouncy and the semi v a little smoother so with you fishing a small electric only lake i see no advantages from either. now not to hijack the thread but the the way manufacturers list hull design is a mystery to me. i have a 79 loweline jumbo v and about a 1/4 of the way from the bow towards the stern my hull is pretty much flat but theres still a little bit of a curve in the hull. in my eyes/mind any v's hull is how it sounds, 2 straight angles that meet in the center line of the hull, hence a v (or v shaped). so i consider mine a semi-v and not a true v. and also what the hell is a mod v? i would really like to hear an explanation or the reasoning in what makes a semi a semi, a v a v, or a mod v a mod v..........


----------



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well were I'm at what we call a flat bottom or jOn boat are Differant than a semi v or a boat that starts out in a v in the front and goes flat . Jon's or what we call Jon's are always green and have rather short sides. Like I said we are only dumb rednecks here so we may not know what we are talking about
But that's what we call them !! And there seems to be a difference to me anyway


----------



## jeko1958 (Apr 23, 2012)

If I was you, I would get a modified-v jon boat. Once you put a boat on a trailer, you're gonna want to explore other lakes. The mod-v will give you a few more options (like fishing on slightly larger lakes, or staying out when the wind picks up). Mark my words, you can start out with an electric trolling motor...then a 9.9 hp will "follow you home"...I wouldn't limit my options...get the mod-v!


----------



## Trapper02 (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree with jeko1958 i thought the same thing. Get a little 12 foot flat bottom throw a trolling motor on it and go fish... Then i thought well might as well go 14 and be comfortable then if i find a cheap deal on a small out board i can get on some bigger lakes. Then if I am gonna get on bigger lakes i better look at a V style to help cut waves, just in case. All said and done i now own a 16' MonArk V style tin boat. hehe

Get what works for you but keep your options open sometimes what is for sale on craigslist can help change your mind


----------



## acabtp (Apr 23, 2012)

i vote 14 or 16' semi-v


----------



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking a 14ft v would that 47lb motor push it pretty good? Or atleast till I get a foot controlled bow mount. I'm already liking the sound of that 9.9 lol


----------



## acabtp (Apr 23, 2012)

the 47# should be fine. i use a 36# on my 14' semi-v, never had a problem with it


----------



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I'm set on the v now.. I just have to find one.lol but I'll keep picking up stuff I want to use for the boat till I actually find one. Kinda workin backwards I guess but a nice trolling motor and charger for 45 bucks just had to buy them!!!


----------



## Kismet (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm new to the site, but old on earth, so take what I say with several grains of salt.

But the point that struck me was the age and gender of your kids. Long ago, I was a 12, then a 14, year-old boy.
I screwed around, doing almost everything. In fact, I'll bet that almost everyone here would agree that when they were young, they did absurdly dumb things, all without the knowledge of their parents.

Get the semi-v. It will take the antics of young boys, goofing around in the boat, with much more forgiveness.

_justsayin'_

_
(I got this story about adolescence, a Sunfish sailboat, Lake Michigan, and four teen-age boys without PFDs, just "screwing around." A miracle I survived my childhood.)_


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 23, 2012)

With three people in the boat, a 14'er at a minimum. Given its kids, might want more room between them for their casting practice, ie a 16'er.

For cats and carp, probably don't need a front casting deck. A casting deck on a semi-v, with kids moving about the boat, may not be that stable. 

Assuming 120 acre, also means little in the way of waves, find the widest 14'-16'er you can. Make sure you are comparing floor width at the bottom, between the two types. The wider, the more stable. While you would probably be at the transom while the boat was under power, fishing with kids, you might want the middle section and be between them. Also, quick access to oars, for small positioning changes.


----------



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great points, probably have to take one at a time. 12 year old son 14 year old daughter . They can be best friends at times just nor most of the time.lol thank again


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 23, 2012)

I put together my boat for the small lakes around here. I have a v bow that flattens out (semi-v) and it flys with my 9.8 Merc. Plus I picked up a stern mount 30 lbs thrust trolling motor and it worked nicely even into the wind...Bow mount would have been easier in the wind but it got me around just fine. So yours should do fine...just expect to get blown around a bit in the light boat...nothing you can do about that. 

Here is my rig. I would think you could get your two and you in something like this fine...its a SeaNymph 14. I would have liked a wider boat but I couldn't pass this one up for $200.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 23, 2012)

fatdad said:


> Well were I'm at what we call a flat bottom or jOn boat are Differant than a semi v or a boat that starts out in a v in the front and goes flat . Jon's or what we call Jon's are always green and have rather short sides. Like I said we are only dumb rednecks here so we may not know what we are talking about
> But that's what we call them !! And there seems to be a difference to me anyway




what are the differences in your opinion of a semi v and a john besides the pointed bow with a slight angle( and i mean almost flat like a john) down the hull? they both ride very low in the water with shallow sides. i just think they both handle the same and are the same in the basic design and fishability. i still think the semi rides a hair smoother in some wind but not very much.....


----------



## fatdad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the boat .. That would be AWSOME !! As far as the difference between Jon and v bottom really don't know to be honest . I think I may just be used to small Jon's 10 -12 footers narrow being kinda unstable .,just alway heard v was better but I don't really know why lol


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 23, 2012)

fatdad said:


> Love the boat .. That would be AWSOME !! As far as the difference between Jon and v bottom really don't know to be honest . I think I may just be used to small Jon's 10 -12 footers narrow being kinda unstable .,just alway heard v was better but I don't really know why lol



IMO, deeper,more stable(and safer) way smoother ride with any chop and more fisher freindly....


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think semi v is a better option, for the fact that if later you decide you want to try the boat at a bigger lake or take it saltwater on a vacation it will do both these tasks well. Plus like a lot of others have noted they have taller sides, and usually results in a wider boat. Just my view point, I have one on here I'm modifying more for saltwater but still I think you will get better use out of a semi v.

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 29, 2012)

O forgot to post a link if you wanna give it a quick look...

As always tight lines, cold beer, & Go Gators!

my build https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is my $.02

Jon boats (flat bottom with either a flat or a mod-v front) come in all different shapes and sizes. 36 inch wide or smaller can tend to be tippy and often have pretty shallow sides. 48 inch wide boats (like a 1448 or 1648) tend to be incredibly stable and often come with taller sides and transom than the 36" models. They come in a variety of hull thicknesses and can be riveted or welded. 

V-hull boats come in two basic flavors, deep-V and shallow-V. Shallow-v boats have pretty much flat bottoms, fairly short sides, and v on the bow. Deep-v boats actually have a v shape to the hull and tend to have much deeper sides (think Lund). 

I've owned and fished out of everything.

For big lakes with wind and waves, a nice deep V is the only way to fly. Its so much smoother and more comfortable than anything else, but they do tend to be heavier and cost more, and require larger motors.

For an electric only lake that is small, I would absolutely go with a 1448 or 1648 jon boat. Flat front or mod-v doesn't really matter on that lake, but if you can find a mod-v, I'd go with that.

A mod-v 1448 will also be MUCH easier to mount a bow-mounted trolling motor on (which is significantly better than a transom mount for maneuverability and windy conditions). Its also a GREAT base for building decks and floors - much easier than a v-hull. 

Also, a nice mod-v 1448 will be just fine with a gas motor on everything but the biggest waters.

Can you tell I'm a huge fan of the 48" wide jons? But, with all that said, if you can find a great deal on v-hull, go for it.

Just make sure to get the WIDEST boat you can. Skinny boats suck!


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mr. Simon is right, 48 or wider is always a good call, especially if you plan to stand and fish..


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Apr 30, 2012)

When you say 48" or more do you mean at the bottom or top? I have an alumacraft 1447 but the 47 is at the top not the floor, i think the floor is only like 3 feet or so wide. Mine seems narrow but i haven't been around many jon boats, a clarification would be nice to know so i could understand what i really have. Thanks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bottom, yours looks like a 36" bottom from the pics


----------

